# Grand Forks area



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm just wondering if there are any clubs in the GF area.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Grand Forks Wildlife Federation


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.und.nodak.edu/instruct/rswei ... ciety.html

http://www.wildlife.org/conference/inde ... vent=suchy

are these the same Muzzy ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

No, the ND Chapter of the Wildlife Society is a group whose membership is composed of people who work in some natural resource field. The UND Chapter of the Wildlife Society is a student organization which typically people obtaining an education in some natural resource field join.

The Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation is a group of local sportsmen, and has open enrollment. They have been pretty vocal on the political front, and have in my opinion deserve a lot of credit for the Grand Forks Senators and Representatives voting the way they have. They had a meeting/barbecue last fall and invited all the incumbents and candidates and plead their case to them. When it came time to vote, all 4 of the Senators voted our way, and 7 of the 8 representatives voted our way. The only one who didn't was Grosz, and he was the same guy who wanted to make cigarette smoking illegal and keep the bars open to 2 am. A little radical if you ask me.

Some of the things that the Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation has done in the past include. Purchasing a parcel of land adjacent to Kelly's slough NWR, and turning it over to G&F to manage as a management area. They build 75-100 wood duck boxes every year and distribute them for installation. They send a couple of kids every year to the ND Wildlife Federation Camps. They help fund predator control projects with the USFWS on Kelly's Slough National Wildlife Refuge. Etc. Etc.

Really a pretty nice bunch of guys, who are primarily around to do nice things for wildlife. They were thrown into the political arena like a lot of people here because of all the crap going on. They would for the majority, love to go back to just hanging wood duck houses, etc.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks muzzy. I'll check it out. When do they meet?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone know when the next meeting will be held?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The next meeting will be Tuesday July 24 at the Dakota Hunting Club and Kennel at 7pm.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Muzzy, Do you have an address or directions to the hunt club?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Directions to Dakota Hunting Club:

Go west on 32nd Ave S, 2 miles west of County Hwy 5 turn left and go south about 1/2 mile. The kennels are next to the road the clubhouse is on the west side. The clubhouse and kennels are red so you can't miss them.

I thought I read there was something going on at Kelly's Slough on Thursday, does anyone know what this is?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The response I wrote was a misprint, it should have been Tuesday June 24, not July 24. There is no meeting in July. Sorry, I should have proofread my message a little better.

The USFWS is having a dedication ceremony at Kelly's Slough on Thursday July 24. It is recognizing that Kelly's Slough has been named a shorebird reserve site.

The GF Wildlife Federation is going to have a fund raiser and be grilling hamburgers at the dedication ceremony.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Do you have the time of the dedication ceremony. It might be time to give some support to the GF Wildlife Club.

Thanks


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The event starts at 5:00 pm, with the formal dedication ceremony starting at 5:30 pm.

The event is scheduled as "Regional Shorebird Reserve Site Dedication, and Centennial Celebration" The refuge will be considered part of The Western Hemisphere Shorebird Reserve Network.

I believe there may be some other activities planned by the USFWS, such as a birding tour. I am not sure on this, Having heard it second hand.

A lot of people do not realize the vast array of shorebird species that utilize the area during different parts of the spring, summer, and fall. The local birding group the Grand Cities Bird Club spends a considerable amount of time there following their pursuits.

The Grand Forks Wildlife Federation was asked if they would like to host a cookout as a fundraiser. We will be doing that and urge anyone who would like to, to come and enjoy.

You can call the wetland district office of the USFWS in Devils Lake at 701-662-8611 for mor information

Thank you.


----------

